# Sing Psalms



## Tyrese (May 31, 2012)

Me and my wife are thinking about adding a psalter to use with the Trinity Hymnal for family worship. Does anyone know if Sing Psalms from the Free Church of Scotland would work for family worship. My wife plays the violin so I wanted to know if this one would work, or if maybe someone may know of somthing better.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 31, 2012)

I am familiar with Sing Psalms. The language is straightforward and pretty clear- all contemporary English. Some of the tunes will be unfamiliar to you. Some were written especially for _Sing Psalms_, others will be more Scottish in nature. The music will be in 4-part harmony, not sure how well it will work for the violin. 
To be honest I *currently* prefer the _Book of Psalms for Worship_ from the RPCNA


----------



## JML (May 31, 2012)

Have you thought about the Trinity Psalter since you are using it as a companion for the Trinity Hymnal.

Trinity Psalter (words-only edition)


----------



## Tyrese (May 31, 2012)

@ Donnie. Thanks for the information. I will keep that in mind.

@ John. Yes I do know of the Trinity Psalter. As a matter of fact I have the Psalms of the Trinity Psalter album. I researched those at Crown and Covenant and Great Commision.We use the Baptist Edition Trinity Hymnal that has a handfull of psalms in the back, but we feel that perhaps we should try a actual psalm book to go with it. Do you have any experience with the Trinity Psalter?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 31, 2012)

I have to highly recommend "The Comprehensive Psalter."
The Psalms in this Psalter are excellently translated and beautifully rendered.
The tunes are very well set to the content of the particular Psalms they accompany.
There are few tunes that are used multiple times, and this aids in memorization of the Psalms from the Psalter itself.
It comes in a beautiful and durable, red hardback with a ribbon.

You can find many of the Psalm tunes used in The Comprehensive Psalter here:
Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church: Psalm Singing
Keep in mind the list at the above link is growing. I really love Psalm 107 from this Psalter http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/SiteContent/66/Documents/Audio/Psalms/Psalm107.mp3


----------



## JML (May 31, 2012)

Tyrese said:


> @ John. Yes I do know of the Trinity Psalter. As a matter of fact I have the Psalms of the Trinity Psalter album. I researched those at Crown and Covenant and Great Commision.We use the Baptist Edition Trinity Hymnal that has a handfull of psalms in the back, but we feel that perhaps we should try a actual psalm book to go with it. Do you have any experience with the Trinity Psalter?



I am pretty familiar with a lot of psalters including the Trinity Psalter. I guess my question would be what exactly are you looking for? Modern wording or are you ok with thees, thous, sith, etc.? Psalms with music or without (metrical psalters set to meter instead of a particular tune)?


----------



## Tyrese (Jun 1, 2012)

@ Benjamine. Thanks I will check out the website.

@ John. Good question. I think I want to go with more modern wording and music set to a tune.


----------



## JML (Jun 1, 2012)

Tyrese said:


> John. Good question. I think I want to go with more modern wording and music set to a tune.



The most modern worded version that I am aware of with music, others may correct me, would be _The Book of Psalms for Worship_. That is what my wife and I use for family devotions.

The Book of Psalms for Worship


----------



## Tyrese (Jun 1, 2012)

@ John. Being that you and Donnie both mentioned the The Book of Psalms for Worship, I think I will get that one.Thanks for your help.


----------

